# Stimme rausschneiden



## SMoeller (24. März 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte die Stimme von Vader Abraham aus dem Schlumpflied herausschneiden. Leider kenne ich mich mit Audioprogrammen überhaupt gar nicht aus. Daher suche ich nach jemandem, der mir den Namen eines solchen Programmes nennen könnte (möglichst Freeware). 
Ich würde mich dann mal intensiv damit beschäftigen und evtl. nochmal in diesem Thred darauf zurückkommen *g*.

PS: Ich muss gleich weg und das mit dem Programm eilt, daher hab ich im Moment keine Zeit die SuFu zu nutzen, wär schön, wenn sich bis heute Abend jemand gemeldet hat.

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (24. März 2009)

Hai,

da du bei deiner Vorlage sicherlich nicht Töne (Instrumente) und Gesang auf verschiedenen Spuren vorliegen hast, wird das nicht gehen, da dur nur eine Spur mit einem Gemisch hast und diese nicht nachträglich trennen kannst.

Es sei denn du willst die kompletten Passagen schneiden. Dass geht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SMoeller (24. März 2009)

Komplette Passagen?^^ Wie gesagt, hab 0 Ahnung auf dem Gebiet.
Hauptsache die Stimme is komplett raus und nur noch die Melodie is da.
Ich würde mich auch zufrieden geben, wenn mir das jemand zukommen lassen könnte. Im i-net findet man da sonst auch nix wirklich brauchbares


----------



## bokay (24. März 2009)

SMoeller hat gesagt.:


> (..) das mit dem Programm eilt, daher hab ich im Moment keine Zeit die SuFu zu nutzen,(...)



Sollte es nicht andersrum sein?

Wo dieses Thema doch alle halbe Jahre hier aufkommt... 

 ;-]


----------



## chmee (25. März 2009)

Wenn es eilt, dann nur was Kurzes : ES GEHT NICHT !!
Erst recht nicht, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast und dazu nicht mal Zeit.

Hier die Karaoke-Lösung (schlechte Qualität) : 
Subtrahiere den invertierten rechten Kanal vom linken!

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Wenn es eine Bassmelodie ist bestünde noch eine Möglichkeit mit Filtern zu arbeiten, zeig doch mal das Stück - aber wenn sich die Frequenzbereiche überlagern hast du eigentlich keine Chance


----------



## chmee (25. März 2009)

Youtube, sight 

Hier das gesuchte Instrumental ( das nächste Mal besser suchen, mannomann )





Hier das Original :





Summa : Echt, das nächste Mal einfach mal die Gehrinregionen für Suchen&Finden anwerfen.. 10 Sekunden Arbeit gewesen

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Chmee ich lieg krank im Bett und kenn das Lied nich, aber du hast natürlich rechtes ist 1000 x leichter ein Instrumental herauszusuchen als irgendetwas anderes ... mfg


----------



## chmee (25. März 2009)

Meine Kritik war auch an den TO(ThreadOpener) gerichtet. mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Sollte keine Rechtfertigung von mir sein, auch wenn es so klingt ;-)


----------

